# My single eyeshadows!



## bestbehaviour22 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Been lurking more than posting in here lately, but looking at all your great collections and hauls and knowing how happy (and jealous!!!) it makes me to see all your stuff, I thought I would share my little babies with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










These are almost all my MAC shadows - I have 3 from the Style Warrior collection, 3 from Neo Sci Fi and Off The Page eyeshadow along with some premade quads that are not included in these pictures, but hope you enjoy anyways. Will post collection and organisation pictures soon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyeshadows names from top left towards the right and the 4 palettes one at a time from top left (they will follow below as a cannot add more than 5 pictures) - if you wanted to know the names. I am trying to organize them properly!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Picture 1 (starflash palette):
Lotusland, Smoke & Diamonds, Dreammaker, One Off, Smoke & Diamonds (the favourite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )
Fashion Groupie, Glamour Check!, Grand Entrance, Rated R, Fashion
Style Snob, Bold & Brazen, Go, Mink & Sable, Strike A Pose

Picture 2 (Purples):
Vex, Signed Sealed, Poison Pen, Star Violet, Graphology
Seedy Pearl, Shale, Blackberry, Beautiful Iris, Parfait Amour
Stars N´Rockets, Nocturnelle, Trax, Sketch, Fig. 1

Picture 3 (Browns):
Sable, Naked Lunch, Honesty, Era, Patina
All That Glitters, Mulch, Wedge, Soft Brown, Satin Taupe
Amber Lights, Bronze, Tempting, Espresso, Embark

Picture 4 (Neutrals):
Vanilla, Shroom, Phloof!, Nylon, Brulé
White Frost, Retrospeck, Honesty (again!!), Naked Lunch (again!!), Ricepaper (Ooops - didn´t have a shopping list!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Copperplate, Empty (Pincurl will go here!!), Scene, Print, Carbon

Thumbnails are clickable!


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (Jan 27, 2010)

Part 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Picture 1 - the whole collection!

Picture 2:
Sugarshot, Dear Cupcake, Aquavert, Club
Coppering, Samoa Silk, Mythology, Rule
Hypnotizing, Pincurl, Modelette (single eyeshadows)
Cranberry, Da Bling, Gleam, Expensive Pink
Swimming, Gorgeous Gold, Greensmoke, Juxt
Texture, Honey Lust, Woodwinked, Cork

Picture 3:
Pen N´Pink, Pink Freeze, Sushi Flower, Empty (what to put here???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Li´Lily, Crystal, Creme De Violet, Beauty Marked
Knight, 100 Strokes, Flip, Femme Fi
Plumage, Shimmermoss, Sumptous Olive, Apres-Ski


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bestbehaviour22* 

 
_Really sorry!!! The pictures wont post - how to delete this thread????_

 
You're pics are up now.
Nice collection of shadows


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks and yes - I just had to make them small enough!


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice collection! You've got a great eye for color.


----------



## Sass (Jan 27, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice collection! I've got eyeshadow envy haha


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for your nice comments


----------

